# IBS-D, im 17 its ruining my life



## rboyce94 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi, my names Rebecca and im 17 and just starting my a-levels. I have had stomach problems since I was about 9 and I was diagnosed with IBS when about 5 years ago and I have been told that I have a lactose, fructose and wheat intolerance aswell. I feel like IBS controls my life totally and its really starting to get me down







I have D every morning without fail and I actually cannot remember the last day I had without pain. I take one immodium every morning but I am really dependant on it. I have a wonderful boyfriend who is really good about it all but im still scared to stay round his house ect because the D. We have planned to go up to Wales in april and stay with his cousins, we have a en-suite but im still really scared.I have been in bed for the last 3 days with severe pain and unable to stand up or sit down for very long. Its ruining my education because im not in school half the time and its really hard to catch up the work. I have tried all mebeverines, buscopans, fybogel so many different things I would love somebody to help me or tell me whats really working for them because at the moment its getting me down real bad because I cant do half the things all my friends do and im finding it really hard.Thankyou


----------



## Acash93 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have the same issues but I am also lucky enought to have a boyfruebthat is very understandable! It's so hard living with it and I cry and get upset all the time because it takes over my life and I hate it!!! I wish there was a cure


----------

